# Anti-Tesla ads



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

I see that Dan O'Dowd is continuing his anti-Tesla ads. This time focusing on claims about FSD not seeing children.

This guy has a history. He ran an anti-Linux campaign then SCO (also known as TSG) started claiming that Linux used stolen code. 

I suspect that the reason for this is simple: Linux has eaten his company's lunch. With much faster and more capable processors available, the need for a true RTOS is very limited. Tesla uses Linux. He is probably supplying code to Tesla's competitors.

In the anti-Tesla ads, he makes some very dubious claims about the quality of Tesla's software. It almost sounds like he is claiming to have seen the source code, which seems very unlikely.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Dan is the CEO of Green Hills Software.





__





Real-Time Operating Systems (RTOS), Embedded Development Tools, Optimizing Compilers, IDE tools, Debuggers - Green Hills Software






www.ghs.com





Yes, they develop an RTOS that competes with Linux. But the reason Dan is attacking Tesla so feverishly is because GHS has their own Automated Driving Systems Software that they're trying to sell.


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

And now Ralph Nader and the California DMV have jumped into the fray, and deservedly so. I paid for FSD upgrade in 2019 after hearing Elon wax on about how close they were to a final version by the end of that year, that I'd be able to use it as a taxi, etc. Three years later, I've got nothing. Tesla needs to give everyone's prepaid money back, then give them the option to purchase FSD at their agreed upon price when it's finally fully functional (meaning actually FSD), safe, and available to everyone. The way they have handled FSD is complete BS and I'm surprised they've gotten away with it for so long.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

I wondered what happened to Uncle Ralph.

He was finally able to kill the Corvair.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

According to Fred Lambert, they didn't actually engage FSD:









Tesla self-driving smear campaign releases 'test' that fails to realize FSD never engaged


A Tesla Full Self-Driving smear campaign started by a California billionaire running for Senate has a new attack ad based...




electrek.co





One question I have is, if they set the FSD to 40mph, why did the collisions not happen at 40mph?


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

SimonMatthews said:


> According to Fred Lambert, they didn't actually engage FSD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of possibilities, depending on exactly what mode the car was in.

If it had nothing at all engaged, that sounds like what Automatic Emergency Braking might do. Typically, AED applies the brakes late to slow the car and reduce the severity of a collision, rather than avoid it altogether.

If it had some other mode engaged, ranging from TACC to AP to FSD-beta, and for some reason it didn't notice the cardboard cut-out until too late, it might attempt to stop and not have time to do so.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> Yes, they develop an RTOS that competes with Linux. But the reason Dan is attacking Tesla so feverishly is because GHS has their own Automated Driving Systems Software that they're trying to sell.


That's along the lines of what I suspected. Every software company dreams of a monopoly where their product being the only one legally approved for use, as opposed to actually trying to sell it to businesses.


----------

